# 10lb Rainbows



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thought a little mixup might be appreciated. Plus, if you're like me a little fish porn is never a bad thing. Buddy got back recently from an amazing trip catching large rainbows. http://outsmartingfish.com/2012/04/jurassic-lake-argentina/


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Man that is HUGE! My biggest rainbow caught locally broke 8lbs, I cant imagine a 10lb'er.

Why do you think they get that big? Special strain of rainbows or just that they are really old fish and grew to that size?


-DallanC


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Man that is HUGE! My biggest rainbow caught locally broke 8lbs, I cant imagine a 10lb'er.
> 
> Why do you think they get that big? Special strain of rainbows or just that they are really old fish and grew to that size?
> 
> -DallanC


Amazing feed, year-round spawning and catch and release. Jurassic is a perfect rainbow fishery. 
.....and it doesn't come cheap or easy....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Aw yeah! There's a trip of a lifetime. Too bad it isn't open to anyone willing to get there on their own, but fish like that are worth a dime or two.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Amazing feed, year-round spawning and catch and release. Jurassic is a perfect rainbow fishery.
> .....and it doesn't come cheap or easy....


And no Utah Chubs!


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Man that is HUGE! My biggest rainbow caught locally broke 8lbs, I cant imagine a 10lb'er.
> 
> Why do you think they get that big? Special strain of rainbows or just that they are really old fish and grew to that size?
> 
> -DallanC


BrookieGuy hit it on the head. That place is chuck full of good eats, lots of water, low pressure, strong spawns, etc. 8lbs is great fish! ESPECIALLY if you caught it locally! I wish Utah had some more good rainbow stillwaters.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Kelly allen said:


> Thank you for your post,it is really useful for me.
> 
> No problem! You can email us through the site if you have any further questions and if you're thinking of heading down let us know too and we might be able to get you a discount.


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

For any that are interested I just posted the next part of the trip. http://outsmartingfish.com/2012/04/sigh ... ssic-lake/


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

I've always wanted a pet armadillo...


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Just Awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## coues52 (Nov 11, 2007)

I never even seen a 10 lb rainbow,what a pig !


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

The final post from the trip: http://outsmartingfish.com/2012/04/esta ... una-verde/

The biggest fish of the trip was caught the last day wouldn't you know. Went about 17lbs!


----------



## nate1031 (Jul 2, 2008)

Can't wait to get back to the local posts. Had some great days around here!


----------

